# The Scott speedsters are GREAT!



## Jared

It seems that everyone is talking about the Scott speedsters , every lbs that i go to are praising the speedsters (the CR1s lay forgotten in the corner) and there are many favourable reviews about those bikes. I just wanna compliment Scott for producing such good bikes at such a great price . I have a S2 which is a great ride and a great value. Its hard to believe that an XS S1 frame weighs only 90 grams more than a Madone. Go to your lbs to test ride the speedsters , you won't regret it!


----------



## jtc140

*Agreed*

i completely agree...but get them at thei price while you can. my LBS said that next year they will be goign up around 20%. It looks like we got in just at the right time. He said that it is because shimano will be raising prices and they will be adding carbon seat stay to the S1. the S2 will have the 105 10s though. I can't wait to see the colors. I hope they finally offer choices for each model.


----------



## teoteoteo

Jared said:


> It seems that everyone is talking about the Scott speedsters , every lbs that i go to are praising the speedsters (the CR1s lay forgotten in the corner) and there are many favourable reviews about those bikes. I just wanna compliment Scott for producing such good bikes at such a great price . I have a S2 which is a great ride and a great value. Its hard to believe that an XS S1 frame weighs only 90 grams more than a Madone. Go to your lbs to test ride the speedsters , you won't regret it!



Just the opposite where I'm at. The CR1's have been the only shining star in our our shop. We can't give the Alum's away. It just seems that on test rides the Scott Alum's aren't as appealing to the consumers. We have the S1 and S3 marked down--even then the peeps still pay more for other models with the same equipment. That being said most of the time they are choosing a Cannondale Caad 7 or Caad 8 frame and I'd have to say Cannondale has plenty of experience and knowhow in the Alum frame biz.......


----------



## Jared

teoteoteo said:


> Just the opposite where I'm at. The CR1's have been the only shining star in our our shop. We can't give the Alum's away. It just seems that on test rides the Scott Alum's aren't as appealing to the consumers. We have the S1 and S3 marked down--even then the peeps still pay more for other models with the same equipment. That being said most of the time they are choosing a Cannondale Caad 7 or Caad 8 frame and I'd have to say Cannondale has plenty of experience and knowhow in the Alum frame biz.......


What the heck Cannondales are great too! Very nice frames but i have yet to ride one yet. And CR1s are the best of Scott , but i just don't have the money to buy one. Maybe i would buy the frame next year.


----------



## steel515

is the scott speedster ride very harsh for aluminum?


----------



## Chris Oz

steel515 said:


> is the scott speedster ride very harsh for aluminum?


Just rode one today. The carbon fibre rear end seems to soak up the road nicely. Overall its a nice confortable ride, it is not going to set your world on fire if you are after a twitchy, light race frame, but a good ride in general. I also test rode a C'dale R700, some over priced Cinelli, an Argon 18, and a Trek 1500. In my view it was the most laid back and confortable of all the bikes. Its a good price, but I am not sure it set my world on fire. I liked the C'dale and the Argon 18. Something about the Trek doesn't suit me, I have long arm and I felt cramped.


----------



## danielhaden

teoteoteo said:


> Just the opposite where I'm at. The CR1's have been the only shining star in our our shop. We can't give the Alum's away. It just seems that on test rides the Scott Alum's aren't as appealing to the consumers. We have the S1 and S3 marked down--even then the peeps still pay more for other models with the same equipment. That being said most of the time they are choosing a Cannondale Caad 7 or Caad 8 frame and I'd have to say Cannondale has plenty of experience and knowhow in the Alum frame biz.......


No problem. Yes, it seems tough to put Cannondale's bling against Scott's simplicity at roughly the same performance levels, but here's how to sell the Scott aluminum. . .

Scott Speedster's advantages allow the heavy rider and the older rider to get onboard a high-class bike. There will not be equipment failures or back pain. The Speedster is tougher and it is more upright than its competition. This, with no loss of speed. 

The heavy rider can get a 105 bike without carbon seat stays and with a double-strength front fork. DO have your boys tension up the rear wheel if the buyer is heavy or extremely strong. Those, and most every road wheel are calibrated for 150 pound riders. For the VERY heavy rider, reduce the stem length to 90mm with a flat or down-pointed stem. Consider Serfas SECA RS tires for the 250 pound riders or Rivendell Ruffy Tuffy for the much heavier riders. This will restore the shock absorbing that is lost by tensioning up the wheel, and it will protect the frame and rider. 

The older rider will appreciate the no-backache pain-free experience just like the classic bikes they had when they were young--and their desire for a return of that experience will overcome nearly anything. As usual, go one size up for the older people application whenever you can. The Speedster's comfort geometry is actually calibrated for the old-school fit, and this means a taller bike with a shorter reach. Shorter reach is built in. Only way for taller is a nice big size. 

Heavy or Older? Speedster (durable, fast, classic fit).
First time road bike? Speedster (full speed plus comfort).

There's the sales angle. 
Tell your salespeople. 

P.S. Test rides sell the comfortable Speedster quite easily. 
Just re-market it as a strong comfort bike that keeps up with the fastest road bikes. 

Two things led towards my purchase of a Speedster:
1) Geometry chart promised relief from pain (true!).
2) Frequently getting passed by someone on a Scott.


----------



## Lakemichchip

Indeed!


----------



## danielhaden

*Funny stuff*

Heck, I ride a Giant now. 
Its a little bitty frame, its super heavy, it has no character except for durability, and its unreasonably fast, like everything is easy. Go figure. 

As far as carbon vs aluminum frame, well that's an easy one. 
Carbon frame, taller rims -or- aluminum frame, shorter rims. 

The suspension of the bike is your spokes, tires and rims. There's absolutely no reason for anybody's aluminum bike to ride rough. 

Also check out bike sizes. Experiment: Put a bigger frame bike next to a smaller frame bike, but adjust both so that the handlebar and seat are at the same height for both bikes (big bike stem down, small bike stem up). There's probably a surprise awaiting. 

And, for aluminum bikes, check out a Continental GP 4000S for your front tire. 

Both aluminum and carbon have caveats. They're opposites. The issue is located at the rear wheel. 
Carbon is an energy absorbing material and you'll be needing a sturdy rear wheel in order to take advantage of the "flywheel" effect so you can get the speed (otherwise, as in "climber wheels" you get fast uphills with abnormally slow flat ground). 
Aluminum is rather prone to bounce, so you'll need some compliance in order to avoid road abberation "kickback" effect (otherwise, as in extra-large rims or "fat blade" spokes the bumps on the road knock the bike "rearwards"). 
Both cases are a matter of compliance versus power delivery and can be worked out by a wheel smith to match your body's power with your bike.

Or, simply. . . just don't put the "fat blade" spoke wheels on the Scott Speedster or any other aluminum bike.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Couldn't agree more, Kudos to SCOTT for putting together a great bike for great price. I recently purchase a lower end SCOTT SPEEDSTER S60, aluminum frame with carbon forks. This bike is light and fast right out of the box. Handles well on the back roads of NJ and the streets of NEW YORK CITY. Sprints are effortless and hills feel like mild upgrades.


----------



## danielhaden

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Couldn't agree more, Kudos to SCOTT for putting together a great bike for great price. I recently purchase a lower end SCOTT SPEEDSTER S60, aluminum frame with carbon forks. This bike is light and fast right out of the box. Handles well on the back roads of NJ and the streets of NEW YORK CITY. Sprints are effortless and hills feel like mild upgrades.


This is cool. On the S60, there's one upgrade I'd do. That's DT Alloy Spoke Nipples in the front wheel (and only the front wheel). Its an inexpensive trick to make a basic wheelset perform up close to a higher end wheelset.  
What that does is the "nothing in the way" sensation since you're no longer propelling 28 chrome plated brass weights around in circles.

Time for that is approximately 2 months after the wheel is new--when any new wheel is due for its first truing service (its less expensive / more convenient to do upgrade at normal maintenance time). 

Also possible (and somewhat unnecessary) is Wheelsmith DB14 spokes in the front wheel. Those work great to pep up a "28 radial" basic front wheel for an extra-cushy ride. 

As for the rear wheel, I wouldn't make any changes except for the normal regular maintenance (first at 2 months, and then yearly) of customary tensioning/truing.


----------



## Opus51569

I started a thread on the Bikes/Frames/Forks forum but I guess I should have checked here first. I just purchased an S30 and I'm waiting for it to be delivered and built. I've read a few scary threads here about frame cracks and lousy service in previous years. Anyone else have good news about the 2009s?


----------



## loskaos

how much you got it for? im trying to get one here in Colorado but no luck so far..


----------



## Opus51569

Retail was $1199 but the shop knocked $150 off so I payed $1050. Test ride was good. I chose the 56cm. The stem may be a little long but I'll know more once I can take it out for some longer runs. I also road a Jamis and a Cannondale CAAD 9, but both were $1200 on sale which was just out of my range.


----------

